# How long should I let the water sit/adjust before adding a betta?



## EmZajex (May 17, 2012)

I just did a total water-change in my tank so the betta I'm getting can have clean water with no remnants of the previous fish. How long should I let this water sit and cycle and everything before I go get the fish and can adjust him to the tank?


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

How many gallons? Filtered? Do you have a test kit?


----------



## EmZajex (May 17, 2012)

2.5 gal tank
I do have a filter. The water is being filtered as we speak
I currently ran out of test strips but I was planning on buying more anyway when I got the betta


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

Read this:



http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=107771


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

Good advice from User and good advice in that sticky. But....

especially with a small tank, you'll want to be able to check your water frequently and accurately. Accuracy requires a liquid test kit, like this one: Amazon.com: API Freshwater Master Test Kit: Pet Supplies

Test strips have been shown to be inaccurate, not good when you're cycling a small tank. 

What kind of filter are you using?


----------

